# Phoenix Suns - L.A. Lakers (NBA-playoffs)



## BettingGuru (May 29, 2010)

Phoenix Suns - L.A. Lakers

Lakers will win.

Good luck!


----------



## A_Skywalker (May 29, 2010)

Good reasoning  :roll:


----------



## jasminejones (Jul 22, 2010)

Lakers is definitely better than the Suns and they would no doubt win. 
But the Suns have my respect. *Steve Nash* is epic…Just plain dangerous still even at his age. Man his good!!


----------



## goldenhorseshoe (Aug 27, 2010)

Obviously, LAKERS has a big advantage in terms of lineup. But I agree with Jasmine that Steve Nash is the man carry the Suns in playoffs because of his leadership.


----------



## culversmith (Nov 22, 2010)

All the best..play well


----------

